# اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع



## الرمال (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شركة الرمال لبيع اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل واجهزة الليزر فرنسا
موقع متخصص ببيع المنتجات الفاخرة والنادرة من مستحضرات التجميل والكريمات واجهزة الليزر
منتجات شركة الرمال 
اجهزة ليزر منزليه تعمل بنفس تقنية اجهزة الصالونات مزوده بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه - وهي من مناشئ اوربيه وامريكيه- ومكفوله لمدة سنه من تاريخ الشراء
------------
اجهزة تاتو مؤقت مع الوان التاتو صناعه المانيه- ويمكنك عمل التاتو في البيت لسهولة استخدامها - وتوجد الوان تجلس شهرين او الوان تجلس اسبوعين مع مثبت الوان
------------
ابر تبييض سويسريه من المواد الطبيعيه وليس لها اي ضرر يذكر.ومصرح بها من قبل وزارة الصحه في الاتحاد الاوربي
------------
حبوب تبييض المانيه لتبييض الجسم خلال شهرين فقط
------------
كريمات تبييض الجسم وازالة السواد تحت العين وشد الجلد
------------
كيراتين بلو اوت برازيلي.وجميع انواع الكيراتين
ميك اب من ماركات عالميه واصليه السائل والبودره
------------
اجهزة ليزر للتنحيف المنزلي, وهي تعمل على حرق وتذويب الدهون تحت الجلد بكل سهوله ومن خلال 6 جلسات مركزه على المناطق التي تودين ازالتها
------------
ابر بوتكس ,اصليه ومن شركة- اليركان- البريطانيه
------------
ابر تكبير الشفايف, اصليه من شركة -اليركان- البريطانيه
------------
ابر تكبير المؤخره, اصليه من شركة -كيو مايد -السويديه
------------
اجهزة تكبير الثدي وشده ,صناعه المانيه
------------
اعشاب طبيه وعلاجات مختلفه اوربيه مضمونه وغذاء الملكه الاصلي
------------
وكريمات لعلاج البواسير من دون اجراء عمليه
------------
حبوب تنحيف المانيه وفرنسيه فعاله
------------
مشط الليزر , لانبات الشعر وتقوية بويصلات الشعر صناعه امريكيه
------------
تجهيز لمشاغل ومراكز التجميل باحدث اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر والتنحيف
واجهزة مساج متطوره -مقاعد حلاقه,مرايا,مغاسل شعر,ديكورات مشاغل فرنسيه
------------
احجار بركانيه للمساج وهي حديثه في العالم العربي
-----------
تجهيز العيادات الطبيه والمختبريه باحدث الاجهزه الاوربيه الاصليه والمكفوله
-----------
تجهيز المستشفيات وعيادات التجميل كافه بكافة المستلزمات الطبيه
-------------
اقامة دورات تعلم استخدام اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر والتنحيف وكل استخدامات هذه الاجهزه
وعلى يد خبراء من فرنسا والسويد وللمزيد من المعلومات تفضلو بزيارة موقعنا 
------------------------------------------------------------
فروعنا في اكثر من بلد عربي واوربي
والتوصيل عن طريق فدكيس /دي اج ال
لجميع دول العالم بكل سهوله وبدون تعقيدات وكذالك التوصيل للبيت
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هاتف الشركه فرنسا
0033680376921
0033642826155
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هاتف فرع شركة الرمال في السويد
0046737746186
---------------------------------
هاتف مقرنا في العراق
009647504545582
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
للمزيد من المنتجات والاتصال باقرب وكيل يرجى زيارة موقعنا
اضغط على رابط موقع شركة الرمال
www.alrmal.net


----------



## صالونات (30 يناير 2011)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (13 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (3 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

حبوب تنحيف المانيه وفرنسيه فعاله,,​


----------



## الرمال (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (21 أبريل 2011)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,


----------



## الرمال (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (23 مارس 2012)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## الرمال (24 مارس 2012)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## الرمال (25 مارس 2012)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (26 مارس 2012)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (27 مارس 2012)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

اول شركه فرنسيه عربيه مشتركه لتقديم خدمة التسويق من باريس والتوصيل للبيت شئ جميل فعلا​*الان توصيل الى الدول العربيه نقدم منتجات شركة الرمال الفرنسيه​█​دورات تدريب على ليزر█ اجهزة تنحيف فعاله/ جميع المنتجات فرنسيه مكفوله​
تاتو مؤقت+ابر تبييض اصليه+اجهزة تنحيف فرنسيه+اجهزة ليزر لازالة الشعر
كيراتين برازيلي+بدكير+لانجري+اصباغ شعر فرنسيه+تجهيز صالونات
هاتف الشرق الاوسط​009647504545582​هاتف الشركه فرنسا​
0033618099200​ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هاتف فرع شركة الرمال في السويد​0046737746186​ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
للمزيد من المنتجات والاتصال باقرب وكيل يرجى زيارة موقعنا
اضغط لدخول الموقع​​*​*www.alrmal.net*​


----------



## الرمال (31 مارس 2012)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (5 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (14 يناير 2013)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (15 يناير 2013)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الرمال (17 يناير 2013)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الرمال (18 يناير 2013)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## الرمال (19 يناير 2013)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (11 فبراير 2013)

*رد: اجهزة تاتومؤقت/اجهزة ليزر فرنسيه لازالة الشعر//كيراتين//اجهزة تنحيف فع*

تـــــســـوق مــن شـــركـــة الــرمال الــفرنــســيــه
افرعنا***العراق*فرنسا*مصر*السويد*بلجيكا*المانيا*
احدث اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر للابد // للاستخدام المنزلي وللصاللونات
اجهزة تاتو دائم ومؤقت// اجهزة تنحيف //اجهزة تبييض الاسنان مع كريمات
كيراتين برازيلي لتسريح الشعر// علاجات تساقط الشعر//علاجات للبهاق
بيع اجهزه طبيه متطوره//تجهيز الاطباء بجميع المعدات حسب الاختصاص
دورات تدريبيه لتعلم استخدام الليزر ويزود المتدرب بشهادة دبلوم اوربيه
www.alrmal.net <<<<<<<< لـلـمـزيــد زورو مـوقـعـنـا 
لــلاتــصــال بــنــا
تلفون مقر الشركه فرنسا
0033680376921
0033642826155
هــاتــف مــقــرنــا فــــي الــعــراق
009647503222066
مــوقــعــنــا عــلــى عــلــى الانــتــرنــيــت 
www.alrmal.net اضــغــط عــلــى الــرابــط لــزيــارة مــوقـعـنا
الــتــوصــيــل لــجــمــيــع الــدول مـن فــرنــســا


----------

